# Übersetzung stoßfrei



## Kniffo (17 Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

weiß jemand eine passende Übersetzung ins Englische für "stoßfreie Umschaltung" (Automatik -> Handbetrieb o. ä.)?

Grüße


----------



## Oberchefe (17 Oktober 2007)

ich weiß ja nicht was Du unter "stoßfrei" verstehst, aber falls es um "Ruckler" bzw. um keine geht:
without jerk


----------



## jabba (17 Oktober 2007)

smooth Changeover from manual to automatic

abgekuckt aus einem Reglerbaustein von Siemens
Ruckfreie Umschaltung

Vieleicht hilft das


----------



## Kniffo (18 Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

danke zunächst für eure Vorschläge. 

Ich meinte stoßfrei im Sinne von Kopieren des Automatik-Sollwerts auf den Hand-Sollwert vor der Umschaltung in den Handbetrieb, damit die Komponente nicht beim Betriebsmoduswechsel schaltet, sondern erst wenn im Handbetrieb ein neuer Sollwert vorgegeben wurde.

Hoffe das war etwas klarer. Ihr geht beide eher von ruckelfrei aus.


----------



## jabba (18 Oktober 2007)

Ich würd das shon so nehmen, denn das ist genau das was im Regler passiert, ob ruck oder stossfrei ist hier die gleiche Auswirkung.


----------



## Kniffo (18 Oktober 2007)

Hm meinste? Ich verstehe smooth mehr so im Sinne von geschmeidig.

Aber das deutsche Wort ist ja auch nicht grad eindeutiger.


----------



## zotos (18 Oktober 2007)

Die Englische Übersetzung von Jabba klingt für mich einleuchtender als die deutsche Ur-Version.

Ich würde das so nehmen.


----------



## maxi (18 Oktober 2007)

Mal Out of Topic und etwas, aber schön zum Dampf ablassen.

Ich währe echt mal dafür das Deutsch als Techniker Weltsprache eingeführt wird.

Mit den englischen Bezeichnungen und Abkürzungen ist jegliche Erklärung Dreck. 

Oftmals werden im englischen irgend welche Begriffe einegstzt oder Erfunden die alles mögliche bedeuten könnten. 

Leider ist dies aber auch egrade die Mode, in Meetings ist man ja mit möglichst vielen Englischen Begriffen total In. Der neuste Hirrnwirtz ist das technische Meetings in Englisch gehalten werden.

Ich behaupte das Deutsch, wenn auch schwer zu schrieben, die beste Sprache für technische Erklärungen ist.
Faszinierend ist auch das Ingeniuere in Russland aus diesen Grund früher Deutsch lernen mussten, viele ihrer Unterlagen sidn auch in Deutsch.
Keine nadere Sprache erlaubt es auch genauen Abluf, eien Meinung, oder was hier aber nicht so wiechtig ist ein Gefühl auszudrücken.

Hoffe ist OK wenn ich hierüber meien Meinung kund tue.


----------



## Rudi (18 Oktober 2007)

Mansches "Deutsch" verstehen Russen ohne Rechtschreibkenntnisse besser als Deutsche


----------



## maxi (18 Oktober 2007)

Rudi schrieb:


> Mansches "Deutsch" verstehen Russen ohne Rechtschreibkenntnisse besser als Deutsche


 
Wiess das mein getippsel, oder manchmal auch der Inhalt, im Internet etwas Korrektur vertragen könnte.
Werde mir wieder etwas mehr Mühe geben, so eine Stunde oder zwei


----------



## Dumbledore (18 Oktober 2007)

Kniffo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> weiß jemand eine passende Übersetzung ins Englische für "stoßfreie Umschaltung" (Automatik -> Handbetrieb o. ä.)?
> 
> Grüße


 
"bumpless transfer"

siehe auch

http://mat.sourceforge.net/manual/general/howto/bumpless.html

Gruss Michael


----------



## maxi (18 Oktober 2007)

Achso, habe die Antwort vergessen.

Bei Ausgängen oder Bedienung: Forced Manuel
Bei Transfer: bumpless
Bei Schaltern: smoothless


----------



## zotos (18 Oktober 2007)

maxi schrieb:


> Achso, habe die Antwort vergessen.
> 
> Bei Ausgängen oder Bedienung: Forced Manuel
> Bei Transfer: bumpless
> Bei Schaltern: smoothless



smoothless???


----------



## Kniffo (18 Oktober 2007)

"Smoothless Manuel" meint er wahrscheinlich.  

Nichts für ungut Maxi.  

Bumpless Transfer klingt ganz gut.


----------



## zotos (18 Oktober 2007)

Ich vermute mal das er smoothness gemeint hat.


----------



## maxi (18 Oktober 2007)

smooth meinte ich, entschuldigung.

Besser währeeinen Satz zu überstzen.
Ansich würde ja Shock-free und Shockless auch gehen.

Ich währe wirklich dafür das jeder technische Ingeneuer in Europa Deutsch lernt.


----------



## argv_user (18 Oktober 2007)

Ich gebe zu, nichts zum Thema beizutragen:



maxi schrieb:


> ...
> Ich währe wirklich dafür das jeder technische Ingeneuer in Europa Deutsch lernt.



Ich auch, maxi. Aber die Deutschen sollten damit beginnen, meinst Du nicht auch ?


----------



## zotos (19 Oktober 2007)

maxi schrieb:


> ...
> Ich währe wirklich dafür das jeder technische Ingeneuer in Europa Deutsch lernt.



Die armen Kollegen im nicht deutsch- und nicht englischsprachigen Europa müssten dann ja Englisch und Deutsch lernen. Also ich habe deutlich mehr mit Kunden aus Übersee und Asien zu tun als mit welchen aus Europa.


----------



## maxi (19 Oktober 2007)

In Europa sprechen glaub eh mehr Deutsch als Englisch.
Hat aber auch damit zu tun das der ehemalige Ostblock kein Englisch sondern Deutsch in den Schulen hatte und die Nord-Italiener und Greichen eh alle Deutsch können.


----------



## zotos (19 Oktober 2007)

maxi schrieb:


> In Europa sprechen glaub eh mehr Deutsch als Englisch.
> Hat aber auch damit zu tun das der ehemalige Ostblock kein Englisch sondern Deutsch in den Schulen hatte und die Nord-Italiener und Greichen eh alle Deutsch können.



Für den interessierten Leser http://ec.europa.eu/public_opinion/archives/ebs/ebs_237.en.pdf Seite 4.


----------



## maxi (19 Oktober 2007)

Das kann ich ned glauben.
Das nur 4% der Iraliener deutsch sprechen.
Ungarn nur 14% das kann absolut doch ned stimmen, da Deutsch deren 2. Mutterpsrache ist, bzw Österreichisch.
Tschechen udn Slowakei nur 31% kann ich mir auch nicht vor stellen.

In Italien und in Tschechien bin ich oft und da kann echt jeder deusch.
Manche reden aber nur deutsch mit dir wenn du Sie auch auf Italienisch ansprichst.


----------



## zotos (19 Oktober 2007)

Also laut der Tabelle sind es in Ungarn 16% die Deutsch sprechen und das ist dann schon der 1. Platz dort. Nicht in jedem Land sind Fremdsprachen in der Schule üblich.

Schön ist auch Seite 7. Ungefähr die Hälfte alle Europäer sprechen Englisch und immerhin fast ein Drittel spricht deutsch. Wenn man Muttersprache und Fremdsprache addiert.

Dazu kommt es ja auch drauf an wo man in dem Land ist. Urlaubs Regionen und Messestädte sind sicher sprachlich anders geprägt als die Provinz.


----------



## Kniffo (19 Oktober 2007)

maxi schrieb:


> Ich währe wirklich dafür das jeder technische Ingeneuer in Europa Deutsch lernt.



Dieser Satz ist einmalig. 

Dennoch soll das Projekt nach Übersee. Da braucht man schonmal Englisch.


----------



## maxi (19 Oktober 2007)

Kniffo schrieb:


> Dieser Satz ist einmalig.
> 
> Dennoch soll das Projekt nach Übersee. Da braucht man schonmal Englisch.


 
Ich meinte damit nur rein die technischen Fakten udn Unterhaltungen.
Es ist einfach unmöglich jemanden auf englisch perfekt einen hoch technischen Ablauf zu erklären.
Allein schon immer das kannst / sollst / musst, also den level der Notwenidgkeit rüber zu bringen ist auch schon ein Unding.


----------

